# Painted armies Vs Non-painted armies



## Ogthug Hezrowz (Apr 5, 2010)

What do you guys think i will be back but i have a 5hr drive...


----------



## Drax (Sep 19, 2007)

bit of an open question really - i assume you mean does one mind facing/using unpainted or does one think the army should be painted?

personally, i hate painting - am currently dodging doing some in fact which isn't really that good an idea since i need them for doubles next saturday.

my gaming buddies are really gracious about my unpainted rmies, however i do intend to get at least 2,000 points pinted by the end of the year (it will be touch and go!)

personally, there is nothing quite like playing with and aginst a painted army though as i found out when i managed to get me Dark Angles painted for last november's GT!


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

I think seeing 2 nicely painted armies facing each other across the battlefield adds something too the game.
Luckily for me I can speed paint an army up to a good standard fairly quickly but I wouldn't give someone grief for not fielding a painted force as I understand that as a hobby there are many different focusses from merely collecting to hard core gaming and just because I prefer to paint over gaming doesn't make my preferance any more valid.
Added to this the newly painted unit always dies far to easily.


----------



## murdock129 (Apr 3, 2008)

I'm fine with it. I mostly play my Lizardmen against my Father's Empire and his Spearmen aren't pointed, as is my Skink Priest


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

ahh niel the curse of the freshly painted mini!

Its nice to have painted minis and it looks better on the table, but i don't say that they have to be painted to play, its meant to be about having fun after all.


----------



## murdock129 (Apr 3, 2008)

Newly painted models get killed? My Stegadon did fine in the battle this morning, it made a Spearmen squad break and flee before running it down and I painted it a couple of days ago


----------



## Freedirtyneedles (Oct 22, 2009)

when I got into this hobby I made a vow, I would not buy new models until I have painted the ones I bought,found out I'm a pretty good speed painter. I got no huge issues with nonpainted armies, but I'd like to seem em primed atleast and maybe a little progress on em every game. It's a little insulting to me when ya put your heart and soul(and several hours of time) into cranking out your painted army masterpiece, oinly to have it beaten by a bunch of unprimed models......


----------



## Yilmar (Sep 12, 2009)

Personally I would be ashamed if I ever fielded an unpainted army. I dont play that much, so every once in a while when I do go to battle it would be nice to see two fully painted armies. However I can handle a single unpainted unit or even two if my opponent just got them.

Now dont get me wrong by thinking that I hate all unpainted armies. Cause I dont hate them, I just simply dont like playing agsinst them. Its just personal preference.


----------



## crocodilesoldier (Aug 29, 2008)

I don't mind playing against an unpainted army (well I have to say that as most of mine arn't or just unfinished) and my friends to rip it out of me and state it's the only reason I do win, as when they paint thier units they fail to perform. lol


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

if someone has a painted army fantastic, if they don't for a good reason then thats fine with me, do what you can when you can, allot of people really are too busy or get disheartened easily (like me because of my shit painting skills), if someone doesn't because there just plain lazy, then I'd rather not play against someone too lazy to paint toys.


----------



## stevenhassell (Aug 5, 2009)

I have no problem with unpainted, unless its me then i feel i have to apologise over and over agien. but since im pretty good at pumping them out 99% of what i have is painted. plus my motivator is seeing peoples jaws drop when the come up to my addic and see over $20,000 dollars worth of painted minis running along my shelved walls. my first game of Warhammer was with pices of paper that had 20mm boxes drawn on them that got X'ed off when they took a casualty mabey a few modles on each papper so you could see what it was. bottom line is painting is only a part of this hobby and not everyone can spend the time to play and paint or just cant paint but love to play.


----------

